# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  Tokyo LFS and Tokyo Aquano Exhibition

## genes

Some LFS that i visited on my day2 in Tokyo. My first stop was An-Aquarium.

Situated inside Matsuzakaya shopping complex in Ginza


Entrance to Matsuzakaya


An-Aquarium is situated on the roof top of the building. The moment the lift door opens, i am greeted with the shop front and a nice planted tank. The floor space isn't very big but the tanks and equipments are neatly placed. 


The planted tank with Blyxa Japonica as the main plant in the scape.


At the other end of the shop, a 6ft (i think  :Grin: ) tank. I love the ADA stands that he used to hang ADA MH lights.


Having heard so much that good quality fishes always find themselves in the land of the rising sun, my first priority was to inspect the fishes in the shop. Indeed some very interesting fishes that i have never seen before in Singapore. Its a pity i could not take pictures of them. 

Being interested in plecos recently, my eyes was instantly glued to his pleco tanks. The one that immediately caught my eyes is this specimen. They name it the Mega Crown Zebra "The Last Emperor". 
 (Picture taken by An-Aquarium)
The price for this superb looking hypancistrus species, SGD6000. : :Shocked: 

Some Wabi-Kusa found at the counter using Do!Aqua equipments.

----------


## genes

Next stop is Aqua Forest. Located in Shinjuku area inside another shopping complex call Subnade.


This shop is very well organized with a wide range of plants and fishes available.


The planted section.

----------


## genes

The last stop is PauPau Aquarium. Greeted with a big sign board meaning "Tropical Fish" 


Shop front that reminds me of C328.  :Laughing:  Pau Pau Aqaurium is a huge 2 storey LFS with level one selling freshwater fishes and products and level 2 selling marine fishes and products.


Tanks neatly placed in rows inside the freshwater section.

----------


## genes

Finally, at Roppongi Hills, there was another aquarium exhibition/competition going on. This exhibition is call Tokyo Aquano. I was told that his event is also held once a year and is usually held close to the ADA party.



One of the Iwagumi setup


What caught my eyes or rather my camera lens are these Terrariums setup.

----------


## Panut

This one is excellent.
Thanks for sharing eugene. An inspiration to all  :Smile:

----------


## benetay

Great shots! Brings back memories. Pau pau garden has a lot of things, that is where i first got the PowerHouse filter media.

Thanks for sharing.

Cheers!

----------


## genes

Yes yes! I saw a wide range of the products too! The different types of filter medias and the unique filters for small tanks. Now i understand why they are so costly!

----------


## celticfish

genes,
Why didn't you get the mega clown?!!
Was it 6000Yen or SGD$6000?  :Shocked: 
Stunning fella with a stunning price!  :Knockout:

----------


## illumnae

amazing! thanks for sharing eugene  :Smile:  i like the blyxa japonica tank alot!

brought back any nice apistos?

----------


## genes

No it was not yen, its really 6K singapore dollars! My jaw dropped too after the figure appeared on my mobile phone's calculator.  :Laughing: 

I didn't bring fishes back as the trip was too rush. There was no time for me to return back to the shops.

----------


## iwishweallcouldwin

Gosh I absolutely love the last emperor!!!!!!

----------


## 900801

Nice,thanks for sharing.

----------


## Gecko

> They name it the Mega Crown Zebra "The Last Emperor". 
>  (Picture taken by An-Aquarium)
> The price for this superb looking hypancistrus species, SGD6000. :


Gene is the Caudal peduncle elongated like a L66 or much bulkier like a L333? Hard to tell from the angle the picture was taken (not trying to id but learn more about the body shape). If you have a copy of the Datz (soft cover), look up the L250, dots with wriggly lines! I think you have just seen THE L250 (the price being the clue). If it is a L236, the caudal fin would be 'disproportionately' bigger, and would cost half that price....

Any chance of checking if the source is Rio Iriri (both are from there)? Might be visiting that lfs in the next couple of months, hope I can get to see it in person too.

----------


## genes

I think it is bulkier compared to a L66. However, i can't be exactly sure since i'm not familiar with plecos. But 1 think i noted is that the body is rather stocky. I'm not sure about the locality, perhaps you could enquire when you are there.

Wow...there is a possibility then that the holy grail of plecos was just swimming right infront of me  :Shocked: .

----------


## Panut

Why is this pleco so rare(or not easily attainable) ?

----------


## benny

Great stuff!!! Wish I was there!

Cheers,

----------


## ranmasatome

:Smile:  going this jan..YAY!! its been a while since i did my japanese fish runs.. think this time i'll try to hit 7-8 stores in one day!! Muahahahaha!!
Awesome pics Genes..

----------


## genes

Wah!!! Envy!!!...wish i had the time to do the same.  :Crying:

----------


## ranmasatome

keke.. just for you let me know if you want fish ok? :Smile:

----------


## trung_bmt

Nice shots. Thanks for sharing

----------


## marle

i want to go tokyo one day. Nice shots!

----------


## fishpoo

wow....... absolutely stunning tanks.... wonder if they have such exhibitions in spore......

----------


## juggler

> Finally, at Roppongi Hills, there was another aquarium exhibition/competition going on. This exhibition is call Tokyo Aquano. I was told that his event is also held once a year and is usually held close to the ADA party.


Since Japan is not humid like Singapore, do they need to keep the emersed portion moist for this kind of setup? Manually spray?

Thanks for sharing the wonderful pics.

----------


## Zacharysoh

Awesome photo. I wander if we can bring it back from there? Or we need to apply any permit ?

----------


## genes

> Since Japan is not humid like Singapore, do they need to keep the emersed portion moist for this kind of setup? Manually spray?
> 
> Thanks for sharing the wonderful pics.


I did not see any spraying of water during my visit. Temperature was rather warm during the day.

----------

